# 3D Printer (Guns)



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont usuaslly jump into the gun arena with you guys as I know your way more experienced then myself so I just watch from the sidelines but I came across this today. Apparently its made from something called a 3D printer. Anyone know anything about it outside this video ?






The End of Gun Control, or Anarchy? See The Chilling Possibilities Created By 3D Printed Guns | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The first open-source 3D-printed gun | ExtremeTech

Heres a protype AR..I dont know the date.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We used to call that Rapid Prototyping or Stereolithography, built models and mold inserts with it.That was in the mid'90's


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is new technology. 3D printing is taking all kinds of dramatic turns including from Polymer to metal. It's not their yet, but in a short time it might be. It's got to drive our Govt antis nutts - i love it. The first polymer AR lowers failed after just a few rnds fired. A little more advancement


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ive seen this before but dont know anything about it. 
ive only been playing with guns a short while  im learning too


----------

